# Disaster Recovery Software, RollBack Rx Pro Software



## micky17 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is link to a very good software. It is called *Rollback Rx Pro* and it let you take snapshot of your hard drive when you need it and beauty of this software is that you can take multiple snapshots with this software. If you find any software conflict on your computer then just go back to previous snapshots. Other good thing about this software is it work outside and inside windows. I personally liked this feature. Most of time it is software corruption that stops boot process. If your computer is not booting at all and you can still restore to previous working snapshots from Rollback subsystem console.

*Horizon DataSys Corporation Announces RollBack Rx Pro 7.2 Disaster Recovery Software*

Review Link: http://www.newtechreview.com/newtechreview/newsinfo.asp?NewsID=3126

Horizon DataSys Corporation announces the release of RollBack Rx Pro 7.2, the only disaster recovery solution that allows users to recover their system files, program files, priceless digital pictures, mp3 files and other data up-to-the-minute of a system crash. RollBack Rx Pro 7.2 allows computer users, regardless of their skill level, to easily and quickly repair their computer problems in seconds. Empowering both users and enterprise IT support personnel with the ultimate cost and time saving tool to maintain their computers, RollBack Rx Pro 7.2 is affordable insurance for any computer user.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There is a tread here too on it.

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/489562-rollback-rx-system-data-recovery.html


----------

